# Log to the 4th of July



## dk8594 (May 26, 2020)

Gyms are back open today. Gonna see what I can do before the 4th of July pool parties.   Haven’t worked out in 2 months so Will be far from stage ready, but want to at least be pool ready.  Not optimistic that I could put my size back on in a month so I am going to see how cut I can get.   Will hope back on the gains train in august.

Will post pics weekly til the 4th

My starting point.


----------



## snake (May 26, 2020)

Good plan with the diet, that's easier to achieve in that time frame. You will harden up but don't rush your way into an injury. 

As for the pool parties, 90% of the guys that lift were/are in your shoes and most guys don't even lift. My guess is come the 4th, you're the most jacked dude there even if you're not happy with where you're at.


----------



## Seeker (May 26, 2020)

Good news for you here. Two months is not that long at all being off. You will gain it back a LOT faster and with less work then it took you to biuld it before your time off. In just 6 weeks, with a properly planned return, you'll gain back all your strength and lean mass you have lost. Two months off for an experienced lifter is not that long. 

Now the not so good news. And this is JMO. Now is not a great time for anyone to cut and try to get to lean. Cutting weight and trying to get to lean can suppress your immune system. Now is not a good time to weaken ones immune system.

Plus, I don't think  cutting and trying to gain the strength and lean mass back you lost is good timing. Just sharing my opinions. I think you'll be fine and ready if you just go back to consistent smart training and  good dieting habits.


----------



## dk8594 (May 26, 2020)

snake said:


> Good plan with the diet, that's easier to achieve in that time frame. You will harden up but don't rush your way into an injury.
> 
> As for the pool parties, 90% of the guys that lift were/are in your shoes and most guys don't even lift. My guess is come the 4th, you're the most jacked dude there even if you're not happy with where you're at.




Thanks, Snake.  Going back with realistic expectations of the volume and weights I'll be doing and the mobility I've lost so fingers crossed I remain injury free.

July 4th had been marked on my calendar since Summer of last year as to when to peak.  Definitely won't be at my peak on the 4th, but given the time remaining it seems feasible.  Looks like my true peak will be 4th of July 2021


----------



## dk8594 (May 27, 2020)

1st workout in the books. 

Chest, delts, and triceps.  Went down consistently 20% across the board, but it felt like home.

Hardest part? The 30 mins of cardio.


----------



## dk8594 (May 28, 2020)

Under estimated how sore I would be. Considered doing cardio again yesterday, but don’t want to press on the gas too quickly.

2200-2400 calories.

Up the fat in my diet to control appetite.   About 40%


----------



## dk8594 (May 29, 2020)

Back, rear delts and cardio tonight.

Feels good to be sore and has done wonders for my mental state.  

I noticed very few people whose body has changed during the 2 month closure.  Either the majority were able to find an equivalent to do at home or their workouts were so ineffective that stopping them doesn’t matter?  It’s strange.


----------



## dk8594 (May 31, 2020)

Something about leg day and all the endorphins....makes me feel like everything is going to be alright


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 2, 2020)

Week 1

First full weekly rotation complete.  Sore as heck all over.  Muscles a little swollen from inflammation.  Weighing in at 203.


----------



## PZT (Jun 3, 2020)

gotta love the swoll haha


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 6, 2020)

Back tonight.   Nothing special, but I knocked the rust off and was really able to grind and squeeze my lats. Joints have loosened up and  am no longer feeling like an “average” 42 yr old. In other words, back to feeling myself and it feels fuking awesome.

Stepped in the scale yesterday morning and was an even 200lbs, was a bit of a blow to my ego but it’s all good.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 10, 2020)

Week 2. Not a lot of movement on the scale but am hardening up in my chest, shoulders, and arms.

Embarrassed to say that at one point when gyms were closed I had wondered if I had missed anything by spending so much time in the gym over the years.   More confident than ever that the answer is no.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 10, 2020)

Good luck brother. I’m trying the same thing right now. as well. I just starting week two. The consensus was to at least keep carbs at least low/moderate. I’m prob around 100g


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 14, 2020)

About 2 weeks back in.  Cardio no longer feels like a death march and DOMS much less second week than the first.   Joints feel really good now that they are moving regularly again.

Physically.....no idea how much has changed.

Emotionally...feels like I had gotten so used to the fog that I had forgotten what a beautiful view I have when the fog lifts.  Feeling the same changes from a sense of well being as when I first started trt.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 15, 2020)

2 full workout rotations in the books. Starting rotation 3.

Not sure if this is still a cut log or not.  Honestly have gotten over the “I haven’t worked out in 2 months. Gotta prove something to myself.” 

Just want to continue having kick ass workouts.  If that means not being calorie restricted so be it.


----------



## snake (Jun 16, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Just want to continue having kick ass workouts.  If that means not being calorie restricted so be it.



Stay the course you plotted; it's too soon to start making any adjustments. You're original thought process was sound so give it some time. (Just my opinion)


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 16, 2020)

snake said:


> Stay the course you plotted; it's too soon to start making any adjustments. You're original thought process was sound so give it some time. (Just my opinion)



You’re right. Thanks for the accountability, brother.

Back to 2500 calories.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 16, 2020)

good difference between 1st and last pic, keep it up bro


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 16, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> good difference between 1st and last pic, keep it up bro



Thanks Gibs.  Appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hovering between 202 and 201lbs.

Getting back to tanning too. Always forget what a difference that makes.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jun 22, 2020)

Definitely looking harder. Great work dude! :32 (19):


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 30, 2020)

4th of July and concluding this log.

Start: 207lbs
Finish: 200lbs
Goal: Not to feel like a POS come pool time
Result: Goal accomplished


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2020)

How are you so hairless? Wax?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> How are you so hairless? Wax?



reminds me of one of those hairless cats :32 (18):


----------



## Tatlifter (Jun 30, 2020)

Lookin nice and hard..and like they said im curious about the Nair hair.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2020)

dk gonna be makin them panties wet at the 4th of July block party


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 30, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> reminds me of one of those hairless cats :32 (18):



Suppose that’s better than the hairless pig I felt likr


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 21, 2021)

Stumbled across this today.  It’s hard to believe it’s been almost a year.

Sending good vibes out to those who still have their gyms closed.


----------

